# whirligig propellers



## dizjasta (28 Sep 2016)

I am new to whirligig making and would be grateful for some info regarding best angle for setting blade/hub angle.

regards diz


----------



## woodpig (28 Sep 2016)

In the book "Action Whirligigs" it says 45° but I can't imagine it's too critical?


----------



## NazNomad (28 Sep 2016)

I tend to use 45° or near as dammit. As woodpig says, it's not critical. Sometimes aesthetics might call for a different angle, it'll still spin.


----------



## dizjasta (29 Sep 2016)

Hi woodpig and NazNomad
Thanks for your info regarding hub/blade angles. I will now have a stab at 4 blade prop with 55mm pine hub with 6mm ply blades and overall diameter of 360mm. The hub will be attempted first using 18mm thick bits of scrap machined with a small Trend t3 router. Wish me luck.
dizjasta


----------



## woodpig (29 Sep 2016)

Good luck. Let's see a picture of it when it's done.


----------



## technium (29 Sep 2016)

Yeah good luck, I want to try and make one of these after my holiday.


----------



## dizjasta (29 Sep 2016)

The hub has been machined with the router and looks OK. 2 blade seats have been cut in it parallel to the wood grain and 2 perpendicular to it. A card template for the blades is ready and I will walk to the timber supplier to buy some 6mm sheet when the wind drops. At this time unfortunately my account does not allow for images to be posted.


----------



## dizjasta (29 Sep 2016)




----------



## dizjasta (29 Sep 2016)

At last


----------



## NazNomad (29 Sep 2016)

I used ply blades on a whirligig and, being outside in the weather, the blades de-laminated and ultimately shook the whole thing to pieces.

I try to use solid blades now.


----------



## scrimper (30 Sep 2016)

Have a look at my video here. https://youtu.be/mc_Ow7KqLlg

I cut out a circular block about 3" diameter then using a bandsaw with the table set at an angle (you can use a scroll saw or hand saw) I cut slots into it any number from 3 to 6 is my normal number according to the power required and insert metal blades (cut using tin-snips) into the slots. they work really well and are very efficient.

Notes

The angle of the blades is not critical nor is the length or surface area.
For simpler whirligigs with one simple movement I use 3 or 4 blades for more complex motions I use 5 6 or 7 blades, I have even tried a 12 blade propeller out!
I normally make the hub circular but a square or other multi sided shape works just as well.
make sure you give the propeller some nice thick coats of paint, I even put a couple of coats of yacht varnish on top.
Any thin alloy or tin (scrap) will do for the blades, my last ones were made with old metal shelving shelves.

I can post some pictures of my propellers if you wish.

You will find making the propellers quite addictive I have a good selections in various colours ready for future whirligigs.


----------



## dizjasta (2 Oct 2016)

scrimper thanks for your advice. If is not too much trouble will you post your prop images to give me inspiration. In passing I am grateful to members of UK Workshop for the interest I have been shown and the information provided.


----------



## dizjasta (3 Oct 2016)

Prop No1


----------



## dizjasta (12 Oct 2016)

A DIY setup for cutting prop hubs. The timber is located on a small pin and rotated against the cutter


----------



## woodpig (12 Oct 2016)

Nice job on the prop, looks good. :wink:


----------

